# Do you trust your Golden off Lead?????



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

My golden is off leash,at all time!.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

No, but I am wAy over protective. Comes from the years I did day care and the other times spent dealing with emergencies as a CNA. I'd rather not deal with the possiblity! Plus, my nieces GR was missing for 15 days in their woods and he is one who usually sticks close to home and their side. He got reprimaned verbally and told to go out and he took off. That is unusual for him and we lived the nightmare with her.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, I guess its not that fair because he is still a puppy, but I have let him off lead when we get out of the car at either my parents or Matts parents houses, just becuase he is so excited to see them he goes right to the front door. Other than that, I dont trust him yet.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I would never let my dogs off in unsuitable areas, but when we are in woods/fields/beaches my dogs have a fab time running around the place, they have walks like that twice a day. 

Only today I saw a golden walking off lead along a busy road...WHY RISK IT??? I almost stopped and shouted to the owner to get his dog on a lead, gets me so mad! The golden was about 15ft infront of him sniffing around...he had no control what so ever, idiot!

I didnt actually know which option to tick! My dogs would never get the chance to run around the neighbourhood, nor would they ever bolt away when I do let them off everyday...What about the option of...*'I am a normal sensible owner, I take my dog to suitable areas and let them have a run off the lead, then I walk them safely back home on their lead!*' THAT option would account for every dog owner I know!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

We run our dogs off lead when on the park. On the street would be a NO NO!, which box should I tick?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly is pretty good off lead but I am very cautious of where he get to go off lead. I would never let him off lead near a busy road. I have to admit that my head is spinning like a top when he is off lead so I can look out for potential problems like animals, other dogs, snowmobiles ets. Though he has met enough snowmobiles in the woods that he comes and sits on my skis now when here hears one coming.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Oakly is pretty good off lead but I am very cautious of where he get to go off lead. I would never let him off lead near a busy road. I have to admit that my head is spinning like a top when he is off lead so I can look out for potential problems like animals, other dogs, snowmobiles ets. Though he has met enough snowmobiles in the woods that he comes and sits on my skis now when here hears one coming.


That's pretty much how it is with Carson. He does ok and stays close if there aren't a lot of other dogs around. I am not about to let him off leash around a busy street or a public place though. I may look stupid.... :uhoh:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Uhhhh-NO!!!!!! Hence Rusty's nickname - SkunkBoy!!!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> We run our dogs off lead when on the park. On the street would be a NO NO!, which box should I tick?


I let both my boys off lead when I'm in the bush on trails or at my mom's place at the lake where it is very secluded and NO traffic but I'd NEVER consider at home in the front yard even going to the front door


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I cannot imagine having a GOLDEN that wasn't off leash reliable, or any dog for that matter. Now with a new dog like Zander I use caution until they know me and my commands. Actually my Whippets have been much easier to off leash train than my Goldens, as Whippets are not prone to run after other dogs, people, etc- and have a lot of natural tendency to cling to their special person. However, with the Goldens, I try to break them of going to strangers anyway, leash or not, without my permission. IMO that's just a polite dog.

That said I would be enraged at anyone else who ever unleashed any of my dogs- they generally only respond to me.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

NEVER.....I'm not willing to take that chance. Although once at the park the leash somehow came off (I think it got stuck on the tags) And he came right back but I was a nervous wreck at what could have happened.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Here are pics of Zander's first offleash run in a busy park full of people and dogs- he ignored them all and came right to me when I called- good boy!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Here's Keira and Epic- 12 months and 9 months and both long time veterans of going off leash:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

It really depends on where I am. When I was living in Indy, I lived on this deserted little side street and I had no problem letting Jersey out into the front yard without a leash for a quick pee break, or if we were walking out to/from the car or anything like that. He was always very good and never bolted on me. I really only leashed him for walks, because you never knew who else would be out walking their dog at that moment. Now that we're in Jersey, I very rarely dont' have hiim on a leash. His brother and uncle live across the street and I'm terrified that if he were to get a glimpse of them he'd take off into the road. Ever since they put in the new library up the street my road has gotten a bit busy at times and I'd never forgive myself. That said, when we get back from obedience or agility class at night I usually won't leash him to get him into the house, but at night no one is ever really out. If we're at a park I have no problem letting him off leash, I know he won't go anywhere, but I'm very wary when we're near a street. 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Penny is reliable ANYWHERE off leash..but that doesn't mean we make a habit of it. Usually she's on lead ALL THE TIME unless we're at the park or in our yard. She seems to understand that off leash is a priviledge and is much better and more obedient off leash than on.

The difference between life and death can be inches, I don't take chances very often. I have walked her around the block off leash which includes sidewalks next to busy streets, dogs and other people.

Fortunately Penny is totally shy with other dogs, doesn't run to greet strangers and totally listens to me. 

My proudest moment was on the beach (with cars allowed) in Texas. She was off leash and seemed to be headed for a couple walking towards us, about 100 feet away. I decided to bring her to me because a lot of people don't like to be greeted by a big, strange dog. I whistled and she stopped and turned to look at me. I gave her a hand signal to come. She turned so fast, she kicked up sand and ran toward me and sat in front of me. She then walked at my side. The people were really impressed. They thought my dog was really well trained. She just really wants to come to me.

But let me repeat: she's rarely off leash except in safe situations.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm pretty confident in Rookie's recall, however, I don't push it. I don't put him in a situation where I have to worry about it. I don't let him off leash at the park unless there is no one else around. And I can't imagine letting him run around the neighborhood off leash. I'm pretty confident he'd come if called, but I definitely don't want him running around the neighborhood off leash.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I forgot to add that when she's off leash, my voice is the leash. 

She's never left unattended, not even when she's in the yard complete with electric fence. I always keep an eye on her.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasper is completely reliable (now) off leash, but I only allow him to be off leash in safe places. There is too much traffic around here to chance it. Danny is much better at 14 months than Jasper was, so I am sure he will be completely reliable by the time he is 2. When we go to my parents' house, we take them down to the woods and let them run for about an hour. When we get back to the house and it is potty time, I put a leash on Danny, but I don't need one on Jasper or Jasmine, they do their thing and head right back into the house.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

My boys do pretty well off lead. If they get too far ahead we yell "Stop" and sure enough they will stop and wait for us to catch up. I always worry though even though they are pretty good. You just never really know....


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

i used to until he started to go deaf in his old age but until he was ten the lead stayed round my neck now he doesnt go anywhere without his flexi lead


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

same as Emma&Tilly and Lestorm, at the park beach or wood my three are never on lead, but they all have great distance control (when joggers or bikes go past they all go down and wait for the "go play" comand). Near a road they are always on lead


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Totally. However, I am mindful of leash laws, considerate of others (amazingly, not everyone loves dogs and some are intimidated by any dog not on a lead) and everwatchful of OTHER dogs. Therefore, if in public mine are leashed for their own safety.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I will let Daisy off leash around our home (unfenced yard), at the lake when she's fishing and if we're walking along trail area and mostly by ourselves. I'm most comfortable with her off leash at home but in other areas where she's off leash, I am very aware of what is in our environment and more importantly what is coming INto our environment. Not alot escapes me and I am very close by with her leash handy just in case.

She is never, ever anywhere where I'm not and I have always known where she's at ... except once, once in 7 years. And that really wasn't my fault.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I would say I trust the boys in certain situations. Hiking... yes, out playing in the field... yes, just around our front yard... yes... but would I walk around town without them on a leash? No way! Camden would walk right out in front of a car and Park would stop at every house to visit! I would say I trust Parker more just because he's older and more reliable. Camden is in that stage where he sometimes pretends he's deaf... also since he isn't neutered yet I am cautious about where he is unleashed. Park was never off leash until he was way over a year. I was so scared he would run away. With Camden... it's a bit different, as I know he's not going to far from Parker so we've started being a bit more trusting earlier. Always more relaxed with your second child, I hear.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

My golden is pretty good offleash, but I very rarely let her off. If I take her to work and she has to potty, I'll take her out offleash to the grass across the parking lot, or if we're going in the car and my car is not in the garage, I won't put a leash on her, but otherwise she is onleash all the time. My other 2, never ever ever would I let them offleash. My beagle would follow her nose from here to Timbuktu, and my lab mix is semi aggressive with strange people and new dogs, so I won't risk it.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Not enough boxes for me.

So here are my answers:

Sasha.......yes
DD............yes
Chandler....yes
Maggie......yes
Benny.......yes
Lucy..........HE** NO!
Amos.........Not quite yet
Ray...........He's blind....so yes and no. He wouldn't go anywhere, but it would freak him out not to be tethered to us.

We don't have leash laws on our property (35 acres) so we let them off here. Out in public, they're always all on lead.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Monster is quite the runner the few times he's gotten loose out of his collar (that's why he has a harness now.) outside..or the time i dropped the leash. 

I think this has happened 5 times in the last year...and....I'm told it has to do with a particular female dog down the road..who knows..(one more time, and I think a trip to the vet will have to happen to get some parts removed...)
Either way, if he has the chance to bolt he will.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Not an easy question.*

My answer would be sometimes for both my Goldens and that answer was not available on the poll.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Not an easy question.*

My answer would be sometimes for both my Goldens and that answer was not available on the poll.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia is off leash in parks and on trails and her recall is very good but not perfect. I am always scanning for potential problems and really only feel comfortable at the fenced dog park we go to. I beleive all dogs need to have a place to run free and be a dog so even though it can be stressful for me it is worth it for her to be happy. It was the same with our eskimo and he would take off and not come back right away. Thank goodness Asia is not like that and sticks pretty close to my side. I would never let her off leash near a road or let her wander the neighborhood. She is always right with me and I have her leash in one hand just in case but so far haven't needed it. I too tend to be a worry wart but there is nothing better than seeing a happy dog running and playing free!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Nope ... And I have chased him all over town , in my PJS and House Slippers. I learned my lesson!


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Nope ... And I have chased him all over town , in my PJS and House Slippers. I learned my lesson!


I did the PJ chase as well, a few times...the first major time I ran three or four blocks. My hair was wet and my neighborhood scares me (for no real reason) so, I was quite angry.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I trust Holly off the lead in the park, but there is no way she would be allowed of the lead by a road. No matter how well trained a dog is - there is always something that could spook it and they could bolt.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

I let my Murphy off lead only when we are walking in the woods/trails by my home... He does really well and only runs when he sees a squirrel or a deer.. He is a true Hunter....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I can let all mine of leash, but I know if there's another dog or animal of some kind they will run off, so not very comfortable with out leash

















​


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

No way, Jose! That's my dream though.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

*Yes as long as she has her SHOCK COLLER on*
*I trust her off lead.*
*If she takes off after something I just push the*
*little Red Button and it knots her right down .*


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We've let Geddy run on a 40' lead without it being attached to one of us when we are roaming around in the woods. I keep my eyes out for deer and such as I'm not sure what she would do if she saw one. So I don't really trust her. And I would never even try her off lead where traffic, or unknown dogs, etc. are... as I want her safe with me. I thought the "you never know when something will spook them" comment was a great point! Luckily we have dog parks where she can run free and have fun!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Nope!! I haven't tried, and I probably never will!

Tucker got out of the yard a couple of times before, and yes he has come back when called. But I'll always have the fear that something will distract him and he'll be gone forever.

Not worth the risk for me.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

London I can trust 100% off leash, Shy on the other hand I do not trust off leash.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

The only time my dogs are off lead is in our backyard which isn't entirely fenced, but they do well being out there. Of course we stay out there with them though, and we also go to our local park and we let the dogs off lead on the trails there. They do great. But those are the only places, everywhere else they are always on a leash.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

We were at the in-laws yesterday & decided to take the boys for a walk on a secluded summer cottage road. As there is only the odd snowmobile for traffic, I decided to let them go off leash. I continually kept calling the boys back & they were great - even when it came time to put the leashes back on as we got closer to civilization! I was especially impressed with Oliver who would travel out and then come back to "check" just like goldens do. This is the first time he has done this!!!!!!! Ron was especially impressed. Nygel, at 9 months, was a bit more unreliable but he was getting the hang of coming back, getting lots of praise, pats & the odd treat. They came back exhausted from plowing through the snow off the road and we had a great, non stressful walk!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Like many of the posters, I wish I could. I think Farley would be okay off-lead, but if I'm wrong the possible consequences are just too scary. Shannon was fine off-lead; Jake was about 60% but we were fortunate that there were never any really serious problems. So I guess my current GR answer is No, I've never tried.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Bo is still new to us and our environment. There are noises that scare him. Once he has heard them and realizes it is not a threat, he is fine from that point. But there are still lots of new sounds he had not encountered yet.

He does not seem to want to go too far from home. The boys left the gate open the other day, and my wife found he on the driveway just sitting next to the car. He probably had at least 15 minutes he could have bolt, but he just sat there.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

My girls are never leashed unless going to the vet. Since we have a farm in the country, we don't have to worry about them running off. And, Eventhough they have free run of the place, they still obey my command, and come when called.


----------



## jkmom (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmmm interesting how many of you don't let your dogs off leash. Here I thought that it was just me! I'd like to at least feel more comfortable if Lola got off her leash than I do now. She has taken off from me a few times. That is one thing that I am working on right now.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Only today I saw a golden walking off lead along a busy road...WHY RISK IT???


Could not say it any better. It makes me cringe and so fearful for the dog's safety.

Hank - Owned by the obedient, well trained and titled Keeper and Lucy


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Once we're past formal obedience my dogs don't usually wear a lead.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I wouldn't trust honey for one second. if she saw a cat she would hae to go after it no matter what. kayCee on the other hand, she is pretty dependable. But always in the back of my mind i know i want total control "just in case" something were to scare her.


----------



## gd8man (Jan 10, 2008)

I take Sierra (my Golden) everywhere, even to work. One of the first things I trained her to do, (anytime or anywhere and even at a distance) is to lie down on comand or hand signal. Also to never cross a street without a lead.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

gd8man said:


> I take Sierra (my Golden) everywhere, even to work. One of the first things I trained her to do, (anytime or anywhere and even at a distance) is to lie down on comand or hand signal. Also to never cross a street without a lead.


Cool, another Dock Dog!!! We have one here already.


----------



## gd8man (Jan 10, 2008)

Great!

We need more Golden jumpers! Such great fun!!


----------

